# What officials have called to your site?



## Demented1 (29 May 2013)

I am wondering who to expect next. 

We started the build in March. So far we and three other local builds have had a Revenue Official.


----------



## mandelbrot (29 May 2013)

What tax district are you in?

Legitimate and tax compliant building contractors (and their clients) should be delighted that Revenue in that area are active in combatting the black economy in a visible way.


----------



## Demented1 (29 May 2013)

I have no problem them calling and taking names of builder etc. I am wondering who else calls to site is all. 

I am in Co. Waterford.


----------



## emeralds (29 May 2013)

My sister is having work done on her house at the moment (Dublin 14 area). Scaffolding up all around the house. Officials from the Health and Safety Authority have called twice in the past 3 weeks to check the scaffolding passes and also to ensure that the men on the scaffolds are wearing helmets..


----------



## threebedsemi (29 May 2013)

The Health and Safety Authority will be calling to more and more 'private' projects after June - see my thread on this below.

It is also possible that you may get a call from the Local Authoritys Building Control Officer who will inspect for compliance of the building with building regulations. The chances of this are small, however, given their known inspection rates.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## Jim2007 (29 May 2013)

Demented1 said:


> I am wondering who to expect next.
> 
> We started the build in March. So far we and three other local builds have had a Revenue Official.



Any of the following are a possible, regardless of what your doing:

- Revenue: Taxes
- Revenue: Customs & Excise
- Social Welfare
- Health & Safety
- Planning authorities
- Garda

Unlikely would be:
- Agriculture officers
- Fishery protection
- Animal Welfare/RSPCA

And we won't even mention G2


----------



## Time (29 May 2013)

> - Animal Welfare/RSPCA


Non statutory bodies with no rights of entry.


----------



## Bronte (30 May 2013)

I think a better question might be what can these organisations ask and what rights does one have.  Is there a document outlining that I wonder.


----------



## Jim2007 (30 May 2013)

Time said:


> Non statutory bodies with no rights of entry.



True, but they can sure cause a hell of a racket if you are mistreating animals, which is only right.


----------

